
Inside the crash of Fling, the London startup that burned through $21M - napolux
http://uk.businessinsider.com/how-fling-social-media-app-died-2016-11
======
elliottyeah
"He swore at his father before hurling a partially-open Pret a Manger baguette
in his direction. The baguette, believed to be prosciutto ham, narrowly missed
and collided with a glass window above his head"

